# Offical Team USA Thread



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Projected Starters:

Chris Paul
Dwyane Wade
LeBron James
Carmelo Anthony
Dwight Howard

-With that five, we should see the ball USA knows how to play. We have a pure point, two amazing players, someone who seems out of place at the four, and someone who won't let another guy push him around.

Training Schedule:

8/3: Vs. Puerto Rico
8/7: Vs. China
8/8: Vs. Brazil
8/13: Vs. Lithuania
8/15: Vs. Korea

World Championship Prelims:
8/19: Vs. Puerto Rico
8/20: Vs. China
8/22: Vs. Slovenia
8/23: Vs. Italy
8/24: Vs. Senegal


http://www.nba.com/usabasketball/
http://www.nba.com/usabasketball/notes_060725.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Shooting Guard: The man who just may be the best player in the world right now: Dwyane Wade.


Man, Dwyane is getting love from everybody. Can't wait until thursday when it all gets started.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Who is the head coach? if we play fastbreak basketball, that lineup would win every night!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Man, Dwyane is getting love from everybody. Can't wait until thursday when it all gets started.


are the games gona be on NBA tv or anything?? I dont thnk so, NBA TV doesnt havnt ti listed on teh Nba.com site for thursday, only a wnba game..???


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> are the games gona be on NBA tv or anything?? I dont thnk so, NBA TV doesnt havnt ti listed on teh Nba.com site for thursday, only a wnba game..???


All games will be televised. Most of them are on ESPN2 while others will be on ESPN.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> All games will be televised. Most of them are on ESPN2 while others will be on ESPN.


really? Are you sure of that, on espn and espn2? who told you that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> really? Are you sure of that, on espn and espn2? who told you that?


I saw the schedule with tv listings somewhere. Thursday's game is on ESPN2 at 11:00pm. 

8/7-vs China is on ESPN2 at 9:30pm.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> I saw the schedule with tv listings somewhere. Thursday's game is on ESPN2 at 11:00pm. I'll try to find the rest later.


yeah, thanks a lot, i just checked the espn scheadul and the game on aug 3 is on espn2, doesnt look like it'll be in hd :curse: , but atleast its coming on! I cant wait for these games they should be fun, if you do find the whole team usa tv scheadule post it, and i'll do the same!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> yeah, thanks a lot, i just checked the espn scheadul and the game on aug 3 is on espn2, doesnt look like it'll be in hd :curse: , but atleast its coming on! I cant wait for these games they should be fun, if you do find the whole team usa tv scheadule post it, and i'll do the same!


I don't see the Brazil or Lithuania games on the schedule but the final training game against 
Korea is at 1:30pm on ESPN and ESPN HD.

World Championship Prelims:All games are on ESPN2 and ESPN2 HD

8/19: Vs. Puerto Rico- 1:00 am 
8/20: Vs. China- 6:30 am 
8/22: Vs. Slovenia- 6:30 am 
8/23: Vs. Italy - 6:30 am 
8/24: Vs. Senegal - 6:30 am


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> *Who is the head coach*? if we play fastbreak basketball, that lineup would win every night!


Coach K.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Man, Dwyane is getting love from everybody. Can't wait until thursday when it all gets started.


Because HE not the Miami Heat, but HE successed Miami's goals for THE RING.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NBA TV will also replay each game. Here is a link to when they will show each game:
http://www.nba.com/nba_tv/nbatv_fiba_060731.html


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

they scrimaged, was that on tv?? I dont think so, mayb nba tv?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> they scrimaged, was that on tv?? I dont think so, mayb nba tv?


No, the scrimmage was not televised.


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Which three players do you guys think will be cut to make the rotation 12?
I think Amare will be cut for injury purposes, and they can't drop Brad Miller cause they need the "true" center. Shane Battier will be cut, have a feeling. And I also believe Antawn Jamison would be cut.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Jamison
JJ
Battier or Bowen


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> I don't see the Brazil or Lithuania games on the schedule but the final training game against
> Korea is at 1:30pm on ESPN and ESPN HD.
> 
> World Championship Prelims:All games are on ESPN2 and ESPN2 HD
> ...


wow too early for me, that is e/t?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> wow too early for me, that is e/t?


yeah, it was like this last olympics too, its worth getting up for, its real exciting, or you can DVR it, but its not the same to me, i like to watch it live..And plus i got to go bak to getting ready to get up early b/c school will be starting soon...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/41785/20060803/stoudemire_dropped_from_team_usa_roster/

Amare is gone.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Damn, D. Wade with a GREAT fake for the nice floater.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Damn, D. Wade with a GREAT fake for the nice floater.


yeah lol, any one notice Wade and LeBron switched numbers now Wade has MJ's number 9...anyone also notice the new Team USA hand shake then salute!...lets go USA beat puerto rico, sorry but me no ablas espaonlas...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Impressive: Melo & Wade

Not so impressive: Bosh


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Captain America with two sick dunks (one was a travell, but still.)


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

i love CP3'S passing vision


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

lol, Bill Walton: Santigo has now become a man and somthing else...What was he not a man before, lol


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

LeBron is now in orbit.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

83-48.......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You guys notice Arison's son (nick i think his name is) is the water boy for the USA bench


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade's on the ball defense is what has looked really good tonight....he is looking terrific


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> You guys notice Arison's son (nick i think his name is) is the water boy for the USA bench



Huh, go figure. Riles is there btw as well.


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Always count on Bill Walton to say the STUPIDEST QUOTES EVER!!!!

Anyways, CP3 with those Stockton-esque passes, Arenas rifling in those threes like it was Miller time, Wade and James windmilling all over the place, and Howard posterizing people.

To call this "dominance" is an understatement.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

45 point whoppin... so you guys remmember this? 










What now Carlito's, he actually did that to Wade, i dont like Arroyo...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Carlos must feel like Jordan on that Puerto Rico team...too bad October and NBA training camp is only 2 months away


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Team USA sent a message this week: A 34-point whooping on Tuesday and a 45-point whooping tonight.

Play beautiful :usa:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chris Paul really hurt this team. He can't play defense worth ****, everyone else was doing their part, but he was letting Carlos Arroyo run rampant, and making defensive lapse after defensive lapse that allowed Arroyo to score/create, which gave Puerto Rico the lead. No doubt, Carlos Arroyo is the heart and soul of the Puerto Rican offense, and when Kirk Hinrich came in and guarded him, he shutdown Arroyo, which effectively shutdown Puerto Rico's offense, which is what allowed Team USA to make it run. The mix with Kirk, Wade, and James worked really good in the 3rd quarter. Of course the defense fell off again in the 4th quarter with Chris Paul back in the game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

sloth said:


> Chris Paul really hurt this team. He can't play defense worth ****, everyone else was doing their part, but he was letting Carlos Arroyo run rampant, and making defensive lapse after defensive lapse that allowed Arroyo to score/create, which gave Puerto Rico the lead. No doubt, Carlos Arroyo is the heart and soul of the Puerto Rican offense, and when Kirk Hinrich came in and guarded him, he shutdown Arroyo, which effectively shutdown Puerto Rico's offense, which is what allowed Team USA to make it run. The mix with Kirk, Wade, and James worked really good in the 3rd quarter. Of course the defense fell off again in the 4th quarter with Chris Paul back in the game.


Actually, I thought Paul did pretty damn well....

Kirk is better defensively, but Paul does just as much of a better job with the ball in his hands to create opportunities that Kirk doesn't.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

sloth said:


> Chris Paul really hurt this team. He can't play defense worth ****, everyone else was doing their part, but he was letting Carlos Arroyo run rampant, and making defensive lapse after defensive lapse that allowed Arroyo to score/create, which gave Puerto Rico the lead. No doubt, Carlos Arroyo is the heart and soul of the Puerto Rican offense, and when Kirk Hinrich came in and guarded him, he shutdown Arroyo, which effectively shutdown Puerto Rico's offense, which is what allowed Team USA to make it run. The mix with Kirk, Wade, and James worked really good in the 3rd quarter. Of course the defense fell off again in the 4th quarter with Chris Paul back in the game.


What are you talkign about Chris Paul's had some termendous passing....it was a lot of fun to watch him too, guys a beast....

That game was so fun to watch, i love watching olympic games, its kind of a change, you can root for the whole team, and its so fun watching them all play together, i love it! :usa:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

It's weird Carmello actually got his number 15..


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

That salute they do is kinding rubbing on me. :usa:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> What are you talkign about Chris Paul's had some termendous passing....it was a lot of fun to watch him too, guys a beast....
> 
> That game was so fun to watch, i love watching olympic games, its kind of a change, you can root for the whole team, and its so fun watching them all play together, i love it! :usa:


Chris Paul did do a good job passing, but Hinrich's defense had a bigger impact on the game than Paul's passing, Hinrich shutting down Arroyo basically shutdown the Puerto Rican offense, and allowed the rest of the team to get steals, Chris Paul kept having defensive lapses which allowed Arroyo to score and create, which is how Puerto Rico got their lead. The team was much better with Hinrich on the court than Paul for the simple reason that the Puerto Rican offense got shut down.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

sloth said:


> Chris Paul did do a good job passing, but Hinrich's defense had a bigger impact on the game than Paul's passing, Hinrich shutting down Arroyo basically shutdown the Puerto Rican offense, and allowed the rest of the team to get steals, Chris Paul kept having defensive lapses which allowed Arroyo to score and create, which is how Puerto Rico got their lead. The team was much better with Hinrich on the court than Paul for the simple reason that the Puerto Rican offense got shut down.


 No chance.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> No chance.


No chance at what? If I can get a gamelog, I'll show you the +/- stats. Kirk's will be better.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I loved that moment late in the third quarter when Wade smashed Santiago and the crowd went nuts. Then he went down and took a three longer than one Walker would dare taking and made it!

Was Shaq even offered an invite? He would slow us down, but it would be nice to see him go old school Shaq on Santiago or some other low level international player.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smithian said:


> I loved that moment late in the third quarter when Wade smashed Santiago and the crowd went nuts. Then he went down and took a three longer than one Walker would dare taking and made it!
> 
> Was Shaq even offered an invite? He would slow us down, but it would be nice to see him go old school Shaq on Santiago or some other low level international player.


 Yeah he was. He just keeps on saying that it's for the younger guys.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

sloth said:


> No chance at what? If I can get a gamelog, I'll show you the +/- stats. Kirk's will be better.


 Chris Paul's passing helps the offense run smoother. So you would prefer Hinrich to start over Paul?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> *Actually, I thought Paul did pretty damn well....*


I thought Paul did pretty damn well also. Sloth just wears homer colored sunglasses when it comes to Hinrich and the Bulls. :laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I was really impressed with this group of guys. Can't wait to see them on Monday night.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

every game will be a 40+ point blowout.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

We need both Paul and Kirk for different reasons. Paul is a gifted passer and penetrator, but Kirk's defense was fantastic last night. He really took Arroyo out of the game. If he makes his 3s consistently, I think he'll end up taking a lot of Paul's minutes from him.


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> I was really impressed with this group of guys. Can't wait to see them on Monday night.


 I agree, I can't wait for Monday. Consider the Chinese, toast...err... I mean....fried rice.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i feel good about this USA Team. these guys are playing with a new sense of purpose. they got something to prove and these guys are ready to take the challenge. we have such an awesome team. so much talent in every position, alot of athletism, shooters, defense, rebounders etc...just an overall balanced team. i honestly do not see any weakness. we can easily adjust to any style of play, cant wait for the competitions! just around the corner :banana:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DAng, i just saw the result for the USA vs China game on nba.com, dont go if you dont want to know, i didnt, i saw it accidently, dang that stinks, i was looking forward to watching the next game and i already see the results...MAN, im ticked...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I skipped over your post D. Wade because I don't want to know the deal.

All I know is it wasn't even close.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

UD40 said:


> I skipped over your post D. Wade because I don't want to know the deal.
> 
> All I know is it wasn't even close.


I didnt say the results...Does anyone know about the brazil game tomrmow, it says on the scheadule taht its tommrow at 8 am, but when i went to nba tv and pressed info it says its the game from 1996?? Anyone know about htis?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I saw the final score, and this one gets ugly.

But man can Dwight throw it down.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

^ the more i watch Howard, the more i like him. this guy is awesome


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Captain America with the throw down.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Melo with the one handed no-looker to Wade, with the no look-oop right back to Melo.

One word: Nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I didnt say the results...Does anyone know about the brazil game tomrmow, it says on the scheadule taht its tommrow at 8 am, but when i went to nba tv and pressed info it says its the game from 1996?? Anyone know about htis?


It's definately on NBA TV LIVE at 8AM.

One thing I notice about the past two games is that the 2nd unit has been the unit that puts the game out of reach. This is because of the pressure defense that we are playing. By the time the 2nd quarter begins, the other team is tired because of the constant pressure, while the U.S throws a whole new group at them.

It will be interesting to watch the game against Brazil. They have size inside and a quick PG in Barbosa that could break down the full court pressure the U.S has played.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I hope coach K puts wade in here soon, i want him in its a close game!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It will be interesting to see why Wade did not play most of the 2nd half. Although he started the 2nd half, he quickly picked up 2 fouls and after the 2nd one he got a tech after arguing it with the NBA ref that called the game.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*spolier About Usa-brazil Game, Highlight If You Want To Read It*









USA edged Brazil, 90-86 and in the process Melo hurt his knee


----------



## technologic (Aug 5, 2006)

Wade fouled out.

2 in first half.
Quick 2 (one BS call) in second + tech.

5 fouls and your done in the international game, I believe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here are a couple of qoutes from Coach K and Elton Brand regarding Wade


> *COACH KRZYZEWSKI *
> *Opening comment:*
> Look at all the adversity that we faced. Carmelo gets hurt, *Dwyane* plays about, I don't know how many minutes, but he was out of the ball game. LeBron was having his worst offensive night. A little bit of chaos there, especially for a team that's only been together for a short period of time. Guys stepped up. Joe did. I thought Kirk Hinrich really stepped up. Our big guys, Elton and Brad Miller, also gave us some stability. But our guys made big plays down the end, they made winning plays and that was the story of the basketball game.





> *On the game: *
> It's a game of a lot of adversity for both teams. For them, Barbosa was in foul trouble. For us, Carmelo Anthony got hurt and was out. *Dwyane Wade was in foul trouble and left the game*. It was a game of adversities. I thought both teams handled them pretty well. I'm proud of our guys. They made winning plays, especially that great defensive play at the end





> *ELTON BRAND
> On Brazil's zone: *
> That was key, having a zone. But, we didn't have Dwyane Wade obviously and didn't have Carmelo Anthony - two of our best penetrators and shooters. So, that really hurt us.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

^^that makes me feel better, i thoguht Coach K sat him out, dang thats a lost opportunity, he really coulda steped up and done somthing big, atleast we won...next games sunday i belive..looking forward to that


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think I should mention, that for the 2nd time in 3 games, Kirk Hinrich was the teams MVP.

Hopefully Chris Paul gets cut. He brings nothing to the team, and like someone else said in another thread, he can't guard his plate at dinner. He's awful, overrated, and brings nothing that Arenas and Hinrich can't do, but they bring something he can't do.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

sloth said:


> I think I should mention, that for the 2nd time in 3 games, Kirk Hinrich was the teams MVP.
> 
> Hopefully Chris Paul gets cut. He brings nothing to the team, and like someone else said in another thread, he can't guard his plate at dinner. He's awful, overrated, and brings nothing that Arenas and Hinrich can't do, but they bring something he can't do.


 :raised_ey I must say though that Paul wasn't as good in the last two as he was in the first. Hinrich team USA MVP? Right now I'd say Melo, Lebron, then Wade, and Brad Miller :biggrin: .


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

sloth said:


> I think I should mention, that for the 2nd time in 3 games, Kirk Hinrich was the teams MVP.
> 
> Hopefully Chris Paul gets cut. He brings nothing to the team, and like someone else said in another thread, he can't guard his plate at dinner. He's awful, overrated, and brings nothing that Arenas and Hinrich can't do, but they bring something he can't do.


You say that like Chris Paul's addign negitive impact to this team, hes not at all, just because he didnt have any fancy passes the last two games he didnt too good, and he hasnt scored much, why? B/c he doesnt look for his shot, at all, he looks to set the otehrs up, he knows their are enough scorers out there, if CP3 got cut, i'd be very upset...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

USA beat Lithuania 104-90.

Melo once again led the team in scoring with 19 pts, alot coming off of Wade assists. Wade added 14 pts and Lebron 13.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

how many assist did Wade have?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The stats are not out yet but he was setting up Melo with some easy baskets


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Final score for the USA-Lithuania game was 111-88.

Wade had 14 points, 2 rebounds, 4 asts, and 2 stls in 19 minutes. Shot 5-9 from the field and hit back to back threes early in the game. Melo again led the US with 19, while Lebron had 13. 7 players scored in double figures.

Full box score can be found here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *DWYANE WADE*
> *On the game: *
> It was a great start. From the jump, we came out very aggressive defensively. I think we kept it on them for the entire game - kind of got a way a little bit at the end but the game was pretty much in hand.
> 
> ...


http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_exhibition_game4_quotes.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *U.S. team performs for troops prior to world championships *
> Aug. 14, 2006
> CBS SportsLine.com wire reports
> 
> ...


http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/story/9600365
:usa:


----------



## Metsfan619 (Oct 24, 2005)

Usa Killed Korea 116-63


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LeBron led the way with 23pts, while Brand and Wade each had 16.

The World Championships begin on Saturday at 1AM ET on ESPN2 against Puerto Rico.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Is it me or does the other annoucer Jim Durham just love to knock on Wade all he says is, hey Bill guess who leads hte team in TO's, Wade, hey bill guess who just traveld again, Wade..blah blah, i mean he does say some gud stuff about him once in awhile but more dumb stuff...


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Is it me or does the other annoucer Jim Durham just love to knock on Wade all he says is, hey Bill guess who leads hte team in TO's, Wade, hey bill guess who just traveld again, Wade..blah blah, i mean he does say some gud stuff about him once in awhile but more dumb stuff...


It's their running joke about international refs cracking down on palming, etc. Not particularly funny, but there it is.

Lebron, Wade, and Paul each lead the US with 10 turnovers.

Other leaders after 5 exhibition games:
Scoring - Carmelo with 16.8 ppg, Lebron with 15.8 ppg, Wade with 12.2 ppg
Assists - Paul with 4.2 apg, Wade with 4.0 apg, Lebron with 2.2 apg
Rebs - Howard with 5.8 rpg, Battier with 3.4 rpg, Brand with 3.2 rpg
Blks - Lebron with 5 total blks (1.0 bpg), Brand with 5 blks (1.0 bpg), Howard with 3 blocks (0.6 bpg)
Stls - Wade with 13 totals stls (2.6 spg), Lebron with 10 stls (2.0 spg), Battier with 8 stls (1.6 spg)
Threes - Melo with 8 threes (8-17), Jamison with 8 threes (8-17), Lebron with 7 threes (7-17), Johnson with 7 threes (7-21)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Carmelo Anthony (Denver Nuggets), LeBron James (Cleveland Cavaliers) and Dwyane Wade (Miami Heat) have been named captains of the 2006 USA World Championship Team, USA head coach Mike Krzyzewski announced today.
> 
> "We, as in myself, LeBron and Dwyane, are honored. We're experienced, we know what we have to do to succeed. I know it means more responsibilities, so we have to go out there and take care of business on and off the court," said Anthony.
> 
> ...


http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_captains.html
Congrats to DWade, Carmelo and LeBron on being named tri-captains :usa:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_captains.html
> Congrats to DWade, Carmelo and LeBron on being named tri-captains :usa:


sweet, theyve been a really consistent bunch throughout these exhibitions. Melo in particular has been great!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *USA Fights Off Puerto Rico 111-100 To Open World Championship On Victorious Note *
> 
> On an afternoon when the USA's shooting was off its mark in the game's early minutes, Carmelo Anthony (Denver Nuggets) overcame early foul trouble to spark the offense and finished with a team high 21 points as the U.S. (1-0) earned a 111-100 victory over Puerto Rico (0-1) Saturday in opening day preliminary group action of the 2006 FIBA World Championship in Sapporo, Japan.
> 
> The USA's offensive showing, in addition to Anthony's 21 points, was powered by 15 points from Kirk Hinrich (Chicago Bulls) and LeBron James (Cleveland Cavaliers), 13 points from Dwyane Wade (Miami Heat), Chris Paul (New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets) was credited with 11 points and game bests of nine assists and five steals, while Dwight Howard (Orlando Magic) posted 10 points and a U.S. high seven rebounds.


http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_game1.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *U.S. 121, China 90 *
> 
> By BRIAN MAHONEY, AP Basketball Writer
> August 20, 2006
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...LYF?slug=ap-worlds-china-us&prov=ap&type=lgns
Good to see Wade bounce back after not playing well against Puerto Rico.

Next game-Tuesday 6:30 AM ET(ESPN2) vs Slovenia.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LzSjn9lBbJ4"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LzSjn9lBbJ4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

One Name: Dwight Howard


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LzSjn9lBbJ4"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LzSjn9lBbJ4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> One Name: Dwight Howard


That last Howard dunk is sick! How about Hinrich with the reverse dunk.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Get outta the way Primoz!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> Get outta the way Primoz!!


HA HA! nutz in your face!! lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> HA HA! nutz in your face!! lol


 :rotf:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> *Two-team strategy is reaping dividends*
> 
> _U.S. coach Mike Krzyzewski has spread playing time among 10 players, and the tactic has been responsible for the opposition wearing down._
> 
> ...


http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/15329597.htm


It seems our guys are getting comfortable in the system and the coaches. and to think this is only the beginning. ha!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i missed the game this morning (damn you job!), but at least Team USA won :banana: 



> *U.S. makes 2nd round in world basketball*
> 
> BRIAN MAHONEY
> Associated Press
> ...


http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/15332470.htm


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

How about that '03 draft, our tristar captins are hte way to go, Everygame somone diff steps up, Mello had 35 pts this game, WAde with 26, We were down by 12 at one point in the third qtr, then Mello and Wade happened...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *U.S. 94, Italy 85 *
> 
> By BRIAN MAHONEY, AP Basketball Writer
> August 23, 2006
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...YcB?slug=ap-worlds-us-italy&prov=ap&type=lgns
Wade's energy got the US rolling to start the 2nd half and Melo was on FIRE!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...YcB?slug=ap-worlds-us-italy&prov=ap&type=lgns
> Wade's energy got the US rolling to start the 2nd half and Melo was on FIRE!


damn i missed the game again! daaughh!
the captains have really impressed me, in particular Melo. the dude has been scoring at will since the day 1 of this competition


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i read this part on ESPN.com:


> Elbows flew. So did trash talk. "*There is only one MJ," an Italian chirped to Dwyane Wade. *Toss in a 12-point lead for Italy, and Team USA was on the ropes. Until Carmelo Anthony fought back


BUAHAHA, they think Wade thinks of himself as the next MJ when in reality he doesnt want to be compared. i guess all the media hype got to the Italians. *******es


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *U.S. finishes unbeaten in pool, will play Australia*
> 
> SAPPORO, Japan -- Dwyane Wade had the night off, and the rest of the Americans essentially got a breather, too.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/wbc2006/news/story?id=2559528

Next game is against Australia on Aug. 27, the time has yet to be determined.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/wbc2006/news/story?id=2559528
> 
> Next game is against Australia on Aug. 27, the time has yet to be determined.


3 days for Wade to rest that hand he injured. thats good. game-time will most likely be the same.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *U.S. 113, Australia 73 *
> 
> By BRIAN MAHONEY, AP Basketball Writer
> August 27, 2006
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...slug=ap-worlds-us-australia&prov=ap&type=lgns
Next up- Dirk and Germany on wednesday.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade vs Dirk again....oh man i wanna see this^


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I do to...but I won't be able to


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Wade goes from finals MVP to super sub *
> By BRIAN MAHONEY, AP Basketball Writer
> 
> SAITAMA, Japan - Dwyane Wade sized up the U.S. roster and decided how he could best make a difference: on the bench.
> ...


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060826/ap_on_sp_bk_ne/bko_worlds_us_wade_1


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

USA was having a bad day on the peremiter. our big three in Wade, Anthony and james were flat in the 1st half. the 2nd half team USA picked up the intensity and Melo woke up and also gave us a much needed boost in the offense.

next up its Greece, this will be a tough one. Spain and Argentina are in the other bracket. these games are going to be awesome!



> *USA Moves Into Semis*
> 
> USA Basketball knocked Dirk Nowitzki and Germany out of the FIBA World Championship with an *85-65* win on Wednesday. After taking a one-point lead into halftime, Team USA outscored Germany 27-13 in the third quarter and maintained the separation down the stretch. Carmelo Anthony scored 10 of his team-leading 19 points in the third. LeBron James had 13 points and Chris Bosh added 10 points and seven rebounds. USA will take on Greece in the semifinals on Friday (6:30 a.m. ET, ESPN2).


http://www.nba.com/usabasketball/index.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This was Wade's worst game of the tournament so far. Offensively, nothing was going right for him or any US player other than Bosh. He did have a good assist and rebounding game though.

This game would have been an even bigger blowout had we not missed so many open shots. Thankfully, the US defense was great in the 2nd half.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow, we're out...man this blow's


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

it does and to think i woke up at 3am for nothing.  
now i am rooting for Argentina 2nd Spain


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They need more experience playing together. They'll get more next summer after not winning the gold. 

I'm not to thrilled with having to see Wade play 3 consecutive summers of international ball. Nobody has played as much basketball as Wade has this past year and not many take the physical pounding he takes during the regular and post season. Adding Kobe and Micheal Redd will shorten his minutes next summer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Greece 101, U.S. 95 *  

By BRIAN MAHONEY, AP Basketball Writer
September 1, 2006

SAITAMA, Japan (AP) -- The European champions are playing for a much bigger prize. 

The best the United States can hope for is yet another bronze medal. 

Greece used a sizzling stretch of shooting across the middle two quarters to turn a 12-point deficit into a 14-point lead, and beat the Americans 101-95 Friday in the semifinals of the world championships. 

The Greeks (8-0) can add a world title to the European championship they won in 2005 with a victory over either Spain or Argentina in Sunday's gold medal game. Those teams, also undefeated, met in Friday's second game. 

The Greeks -- with no current NBA players on their roster -- danced in a circle at halfcourt after their victory over an American team put together after a series of recent failures. 

Done in again by their inept 3-point shooting -- and they weren't much better from the foul line -- the Americans will fall short of a championship in a major international tournament for the third straight time. 

The U.S. (7-1) will return to the court Saturday against the loser of the Argentina-Spain game, hoping to match the bronze medal it left Athens with in 2004. 

Carmelo Anthony scored 27 points for the Americans, who couldn't overcome their 32 percent shooting from 3-point range or 59 percent from the foul line. Dwyane Wade added 19 and LeBron James had 17, but the three U.S. captains were unable to avenge their disappointment from Athens. 

Vassilis Spanoulis, bound for the Houston Rockets, scored 22 points for Greece. Mihalis Kakiouzis added 15 and 6-foot-10 Sofoklis Schortsianitis -- nicknamed "Baby Shaq" -- added 14, shooting 6-of-7. The Greeks shot 63 percent (35-of-56) from the field and made 31 of 44 shots across the final three periods. 

The U.S. hasn't even played for a world championship since winning the last of its three titles in Toronto in 1994. Mike Krzyzewski -- who was looking for gold after winning bronze with the 1990 team -- and a few American players walked to midcourt to congratulate the Greeks, while most of the U.S. quickly headed to the locker room. 

The Americans, who put together a national team program this year for the first time after their recent failures, now will be forced to qualify for the 2008 Olympics next summer in the FIBA Americas tournament in Venezuela. 

The U.S. seemed in control after Joe Johnson's 3-pointer gave the Americans a 33-21 lead with about 6 1/2 minutes left in the second quarter. It was around then that James told his teammates on the bench: "They don't know what to do." 

Well, they figured it out in a hurry. 

Greece scored nine straight points, pulling within three on Theodoros Papaloukas' drive with 3:51 left and forcing Krzyzewski to call timeout. Dwight Howard converted a three-point play, but the Greeks answered with a 13-2 surge, featuring eight points from Schortsianitis, to open a 43-38 advantage and force Krzyzewski to call a second timeout. 

Greece hit nine straight shots -- its only miss in the last 5 minutes was a heave from halfcourt as time expired -- and led 45-41 at halftime. The Greeks shot 56 percent (15-of-27) in the half. 

The Americans were 2-of-10 from behind the arc -- after going 10-for-40 in their quarterfinal victory over Germany -- and trailed at the break for only the second time in the tournament. Italy had a nine-point cushion in a group play game. 

The U.S. also had nine turnovers -- about two below their tournament average for a game -- and was 11-of-17 (65 percent) at the foul line. 

Greece kept it up in the third quarter, hitting 14 of its 18 shots, including all four 3-pointers in the first 5 minutes. Kostas Tsartsaris' 3-pointer with 5:45 left in the period gave the Greeks a 65-51 lead -- the biggest deficit the U.S. faced in the tournament. 

After shooting 4-of-12 in the first quarter, Greece was 25-of-33 (76 percent) in the second and third and led 77-65 heading to the final period. 

Anthony, Wade and James combined for the first 18 U.S. points in the quarter, and the Americans eventually got as close as 95-91 on Kirk Hinrich's 3 with 36 seconds to play. But the U.S. missed its final two attempts from behind the arc, capping a 9-of-28 night.
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...cB?slug=ap-worlds-greece-us&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

If we had kobe we wouldn't of been stoped


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

They need another shooter (a la Michael Redd, Ray Allen, Arenas, Kobe) and to rehire Bruce Bowen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*U.S. 96, Argentina 81 *  

By BRIAN MAHONEY, AP Basketball Writer
September 2, 2006

SAITAMA, Japan (AP) -- Stuck in yet another bronze-medal game they never planned for, Dwyane Wade and his teammates could have come out with a lackluster effort. 

Instead, Wade treated the game as if it were the NBA finals. Then he played like it. 

Wade scored 18 of his 32 points in the fourth quarter, helping the United States pull away for a 96-81 victory over Argentina on Saturday night in the third-place game at the world championships. 

"This game was everything it was pumped up to be if it was in the finals," Wade said. "I give credit to my teammates for playing their hearts out when a lot of people didn't think so. This was a big step. We gained a lot of respect and love for each other. This summer was not a waste. We learned a lot." 

Playing one night after a 101-95 loss to Greece ended their title hopes, the Americans delivered a strong performance and avoided leaving the championships empty-handed for the second straight time. They finished sixth in 2002. 

After collecting their bronze medals, LeBron James and Chris Paul threw their sneakers into the crowd of more than 16,000 at Saitama Super Arena. 

"You never want to be satisfied, but I'm happy we didn't lay down," James said. "We didn't mope and moan about what happened yesterday. We moved on and played a very good team today and we played probably our best game of the tournament." 

The championships end Sunday with Greece and Spain going for the gold medal. Pau Gasol, Spain's leading scorer and rebounder, will not play because of a partial fracture in his left foot. The Memphis Grizzlies star was injured in the semifinal win over Argentina. 

James added 20 points for the U.S., which could only match the bronze it won two years ago at the Athens Olympics. The Americans (8-1) defeated the team that had beaten them in the semifinals two years ago. 

In a spectacular performance similar to those he delivered while winning MVP honors at the NBA finals, Wade was 10-of-14 from the field and made all three 3-point attempts -- he was 2-of-15 behind the arc coming into game. He fell three points shy of the American record Carmelo Anthony set during the tournament. 

"It was fun for us to watch," Shane Battier said. "I don't know if he thought he was back in American Airlines Arena in Game 6 of the playoffs, but he was something special tonight." 

Anthony capped a strong tournament with 15 points while James finished with nine rebounds and seven assists. 

"We haven't been together very long and for these guys to show the character it took to come back the next day after a tough loss is terrific," U.S. coach Mike Krzyzewski said. "We built unity and handled adversity well." 

Argentina (7-2) was trying for its third straight medal in a major event after winning silver in the 2002 worlds and gold two years ago in Athens -- with victories over the U.S. during both. 

But the Argentines couldn't overcome foul trouble to Manu Ginobili, Fabricio Oberto and Luis Scola, the mainstays of those teams. All three spent significant time on the bench in the second half. 

Though Argentina was called for 12 more fouls than the Americans, Ginobili refused to blame the officials. 

"They probably had a better game than we did," the San Antonio Spurs star said. "They had nothing to do with the result." 

Ginobili didn't make a field goal until midway through the fourth quarter and finished with 10 points. Scola led Argentina with 19 points and Andres Nocioni, who plays for the Chicago Bulls, scored 18. 

Ginobili and James hugged as the game ended, while Nocioni shared a laugh with Kirk Hinrich, his Bulls teammate. 

The U.S. trailed for most of the first half before finally beginning to pull away late in the third quarter. Then Wade took over. 

Slashing to the basket or beating a zone from outside, he scored 14 of 16 U.S. points during one stretch. His back-to-back 3s gave the Americans their biggest lead at 91-75 with 2:52 to play. The U.S. outscored Argentina 46-32 in the second half. 

"The last quarter was like NBA showtime with Wade and James dunking the ball all the time," Argentina coach Sergio Hernandez said. "When you are tired like that, it's impossible to win." 

Wade made his first start of the tournament, joining James, Anthony, Dwight Howard and Hinrich. They couldn't solve the Americans' defensive woes from Friday, as Argentina started 8-of-10 to lead 17-9. 

Argentina was up 27-21 after one quarter and remained ahead much of the second despite playing with only one starter most of the period. The U.S. trailed by nine with just more than four minutes left before halftime, but rallied to take its only lead of the half when Anthony's 3-pointer with 4.5 seconds left made it 50-49. The Americans were 10-of-15 in the second quarter, including 3-of-4 behind the arc. 

Leading by two in the third, the U.S. finally got some breathing room with a 10-2 burst. James dunked on an alley-oop pass from Wade, then converted a three-point play that made it 67-57 with 3:33 remaining in the third. With Ginobili sitting the entire period, the U.S. led 69-62 entering the fourth quarter.
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...slug=ap-worlds-us-argentina&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I watched the 4th qtr, and D. Wade must of thought he was playing against the Mavs. Some Argintina player almost got into a fight with Chris Paul, but let it be known that the other guy was PF.

Wade was on today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> I watched the 4th qtr, and D. Wade must of thought he was playing against the Mavs. Some Argintina player almost got into a fight with Chris Paul, but let it be known that the other guy was PF.
> 
> Wade was on today.


I got the dates mixed up and missed the game so its good to hear that Dwyane went off.


----------

